
Show HN: A platform to learn and talk about Racial Injustice - asmallstudio
https://giveadose.co/
======
zmccarty56
I love the power behind this product, and the fact that it offers a genuine
view of racial injustice affects real people. I think this is incredibly
powerful and really appreciate the mission here.

------
ssecoyjohnson
Finally a solution that is not just another two way social media platform.
This is going to be my new safe space to better understand racial inequity!

